

The Healthcare.gov Fiasco - luigi
http://blog.dobt.co/post/63381111778/the-healthcare-gov-fiasco

======
matt-attack
I find it interesting that the author took the time to riddle this article
with links (even to a Walter White wikipedia page), but didn't use a link to
Healthcare.gov in its opening sentence.

